# Question on Reformed Denominations?



## tbenavides (Aug 4, 2006)

I\'am looking for a good Reformed Church in San Antonio,TX. There is 1 OPC, 3 PCA, and 1 CREC (Confederation of Reformed Evangelical Churches). Can anyone help me understand the difference between these denominations, and does anyone know of a good Reformed Church in San Antonio, TX? Please forgive my ignorance I have been attending Baptist, or Charismatic churches since my conversion, and within the last two years have become convinced of the Doctrines of Grace, the five solas, and I\'am getting pretty close to embracing the theology of infant baptism. (this has been the hardest...have only been a baptist since converted, and to believe any different still tends to mess with my conscience...pray for me!) Any help with these questions would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Aug 4, 2006)

Just a very cursory overview as I don't know much about this myself:
The PCA and the OPC are very similar in heritage,doctrine, church government, etc. Both split from the PCUSA at different times and both hold to the Westminster Confession- the OPC in the 1920's or 1930's I believe and the PCA in the 1970's. 
Both have very helpful websites: www.pcanet.org and www.opc.org 

As for the CRE, both credobaptist and paedobaptist churches are allowed to join the denomination. The founding church, Christ Church in Moscow, Idaho (Douglas Wilson) is popular/ infamous for its views on paedocommunion and "the Federal Vision." However, I do not know about the other churches.

Perhaps someone with greater knowledge on the CRE and the PCA/OPC would be able to answer this better than me.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 4, 2006)

Too bad, you won't consider being Reformed Baptist. Believer's baptism is what Christ and the apostles practiced.


----------



## tbenavides (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the information...as far as Reformed Baptist is concerned, thats what I would consider myself at the moment (however I do not attend a Reformed Baptist Church), however recently I have began to understand the meaning of Paedo-Baptism (although still musing through the issues). Anyone know a good reformed Church in San Antonio,TX?

[Edited on 8-4-2006 by tbenavides]

[Edited on 8-4-2006 by tbenavides]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2006)

The Reformation Presbyterian Church is just northwest of San Antonio.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't know anything about the PCA churches that I recall. The OPC church had Jack Peterson as minister for many years. The new minister is Nathan J. Hornfeld
The church website is http://www.graceopc-sat.com/newsite/home.aspx
I would contact each church and ask what their views are toward such things as the Westminster Standards, reformed worship, etc. and make your best informed choice.


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 4, 2006)

Nathan Hornfeld has preached at our church and preached a very good sermon. I would also recommend visiting these churches and don't be afraid of asking questions.


----------



## tbenavides (Aug 4, 2006)

How about Reformed Baptist Churches? Does anyone know of, or attend a Reformed Baptist Church in San Antonio,TX?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tbenavides_
> How about Reformed Baptist Churches? Does anyone know of, or attend a Reformed Baptist Church in San Antonio,TX?



Cornerstone Church pastored by Rev. John Hagee.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 4, 2006)

I would evaluate whether a congregation is Reformed first on the basis of whether it meets the tests set for in Belgic Confession Art 29. 

Do they preach the gospel (see below)?

Do they practice the sacraments as we confess them (i.e., do they baptize covenant babies and do they practice communion; if they practice infant communion, then they're not Reformed)?

Do they practice church discipline? 

re: the gospel. I would ask any prospective church where they stand on the "federal vision" and "New Perspectives" and regarding the doctrine of justification. Do they think that the controversy is a big fuss over nothing? Do they speak of justification through "faith and works" or "faithfulness?" These are not good signs.

Do they distinguish between Law and Gospel in the act of justification? Do they know what this distinction means or do they regard it as a "Lutheran" distinctive. That's not a good sign.

Do they confess Spirit-wrought sanctity as fruit and evidence of justification and no part of the act of justification or do they speak out sanctification in way that makes it sound as if sanctification somehow justifies us. (In short, does God justify the ungodly?)

Do they follow the regulative principle of worship? If they don't know what that means tell them to read WCF 21; BC 7; HC 96. If they don't know what the question means, they probably don't follow the RPW. 

For what it's worth, it's my personal judgment that the CREC, as measured by the Reformed confession, is not a Reformed denomination. They are predestinarian evangelicals. 

They are latitudinarian on baptism and justification. There go two marks of a true church. 

Who knows about discipline? Could Doug Wilson ever REALLY be brought under discipline? On what grounds? 

One of their ministers (actually a PCA minister laboring outside the bounds of Presbytery) was criticized by name in the OP report on justification. The CRE is a hothouse for the NPP and the FV. 

The measuring stick for what is a "Reformed" congregation must be the Reformed confessions. 

Blessings,

rsc




> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> I don't know anything about the PCA churches that I recall. The OPC church had Jack Peterson as minister for many years. The new minister is Nathan J. Hornfeld
> The church website is http://www.graceopc-sat.com/newsite/home.aspx
> I would contact each church and ask what their views are toward such things as the Westminster Standards, reformed worship, etc. and make your best informed choice.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The Reformation Presbyterian Church is just northwest of San Antonio.



Independent?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Yes, at present, although they are aiming towards affiliating with a Presbyterian denomination.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...





An independent presbyterian church is about as much of an oxymoron as one that doesn't baptise covenant children.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I agree. This particular congregation has come a long way (ie., did not start out Presbyterian) and by God's grace is exemplifying the principle of _Ecclesia Reformata, Semper Reformanda_. Hence, they are seeking Presbyterian organic union with a denomination that adheres to the original Westminster Confession.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow! That's so encouraging!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...


----------



## beej6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone, it's about time for me to make my monthly pitch for people to review/criticize my website below. It was my intention to be more inclusive than exclusive w/r/t finding solid preaching while "on the road." However I've had questions myself about including the CREC and other churches (Reformed Baptist, Reformed charismatic, etc.). Please feel free to u2u me, email me, or respond here...


----------

